# Sunday's Show and Tell....3/3/19



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2019)

Most of us get an extra hour of daylight in 7 days....wahooo! 
Which means spring is almost hear...wahooooo!

While we wait for our donning short days....let's see what classics you have found from this past week.
Whether it is bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

I did get a nice pair of crack free Sears Crusader blackwalls. 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Mar 3, 2019)

Picked up this nice small Bennett lubester yesterday


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 3, 2019)

Yesterday, I picked up a 1936 Silver King project for my son and myself as well as a nice 30s perforated chain guard and a very cool 40-tooth pacing chainring.


----------



## Colby john (Mar 3, 2019)

Found childhood bike, thanks to cabe member


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2019)

I like those old games...............................................


----------



## vincev (Mar 3, 2019)

Some turn signals.......................................


----------



## rickyd (Mar 3, 2019)

1966 serial number


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 3, 2019)

*Original 1940 Huffman.*


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> *Original 1940 Huffman.*
> 
> View attachment 957796
> 
> ...




Niiiice! 

Can you show us the head badge please? Looks unique.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 3, 2019)

A nice Delta  battery tube cap and a 1933 letter from Delta to Eiler's cycle shop that helps date the business card i received from Jason  aka raidingclosits , to around 33 .
In 1927 Mr. D.D. Wellman was just the secretary , by 33 the Treasurer


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Niiiice!
> 
> Can you show us the head badge please? Looks unique.



It's a Lightning Flyer, Eric.


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Niiiice!
> 
> Can you show us the head badge please? Looks unique.




Thanks. The bike has a Lightning Flyer badge which is quite common for this era Huffman. Best shot I have on file is attached. If you do a Cabe search on Lightning Fiyer, you'll see many examples where this was used.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> *Original 1940 Huffman.*
> 
> View attachment 957796
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> Thanks. The bike has a Lightning Flyer badge which is quite common for this era Huffman. Best shot I have on file is attached. If you do a Cabe search on Lightning Fiyer, you'll see many examples where this was used.
> 
> View attachment 957842




Thank you! Congats on your spectacular new bike!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 3, 2019)

Got this bicycle in that I showed a teaser of last week-
Ca. 1900 or so Hummingbird from Fred Mabbett (Bettys & Mabbett) in Rochester. 

Trying to figure out if the frame is nickel beneath the black over paint but I’m very into the bike.
Mabbett went into the automotive sector around this time I believe. 

I’m going to rebuild it proper, when I bought it there were quite a few replacements installed, thus far I have only installed period patina matched rat traps. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 3, 2019)

Cool little anvil


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> *Original 1940 Huffman.*
> 
> View attachment 957796
> 
> ...



right on you finally got one


----------



## John G04 (Mar 3, 2019)

Bought this at ashbury swap meet for the seat but might make it into a rider. Don’t know what it is yet. I thought it might be a dayton or shelby a few people thought schwinn though.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 3, 2019)

Messinger Auto Cushion Deluxe No 1


----------



## blincoe (Mar 3, 2019)

I have been collecting a lot of LUX Keebler Clocks. Here’s a clown one I just got.

I have had The Dixie Boy & Cat. I got them a few months ago.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 3, 2019)

Antique coal burning chimney clothes iron:









A few bird paintings:





And a large (queen sized) vintage hand knitted blanket. My grandmother used to make these and when I saw this one for sale in nice condition I imagined how long it must have taken for someone to make, and thought the 5$ price tag made it a steel.


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> Thanks. The bike has a Lightning Flyer badge which is quite common for this era Huffman. Best shot I have on file is attached. If you do a Cabe search on Lightning Fiyer, you'll see many examples where this was used.
> 
> View attachment 957842



That's the bike that guy Mike posted a pic of the tank isn't it? I knew it went to someone on here since he didn't post anything else. Good score man.


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 3, 2019)

I almost forgot about this, but thought it was pretty cool.  A vintage USA made coffee set. You just add some grinds, and poor in some boiling water.
It can make a pot, or just a cup.


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 3, 2019)

stezell said:


> That's the bike that guy Mike posted a pic of the tank isn't it? I knew it went to someone on here since he didn't post anything else. Good score man.




No, not even close................. I've added a photo of the 3 rib tank he posted. Non-horn equipped, and different color.


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> No, not even close.................



Still a good score man!


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 3, 2019)

stezell said:


> Still a good score man!




FWIW, I'll  post the 'Mike' parts in next weeks Show and Tell. I expect them to arrive later this week!


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 3, 2019)

I usually like to take a current picture of my recent finds..... it’s snowing out and looks cold. So.... some pictures of when I went to look. Brought these home last week.

A 1917 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge that was just hanging around.

 Also brought home a 1985 era Raymond Beadle Blue Max funny car go kart. As found, buried in junk.
Barn finds.....?


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 3, 2019)

Very cool find yesterday morning before the next round of snow and ice hit! American Penny scale, Tells your weight and your fate!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 3, 2019)

Picked up a drill press for my man cave/period correct bike workshop. Circa 1929-1935, gonna do a little cleaning and get a re-pop leather flat belt and make it usable





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 3, 2019)

Almost forgot this, 1893 Worlds Fair souvenir spoon.





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poolmike (Mar 3, 2019)

Picked a cool looking  bike today. Not sure what it is. Says 'Speedrite' on the headtube. Also got a Ross kids bike


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks to @danfitz1 for throwing me his scraps!  

And the wife come home from the in-laws with a scale my father in law redid.


----------



## stezell (Mar 3, 2019)

danfitz1 said:


> FWIW, I'll  post the 'Mike' parts in next weeks Show and Tell. I expect them to arrive later this week!



So I was right on who got the parts, lol!


----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2019)

A Tonka Gas Turbine cement mixer





A 40 - 200 Schwinn approved dyno light set
With a 04140 box.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 3, 2019)

Monark built Firestone Super Cruiser 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 3, 2019)

On my way back got some neat stuff nothing too over the top but good basic...









OK back! Some surprises mostly bad but all and all not a wasted afternoon. It will take some time to process this stuff but there are some good things which will be going to the For Sale section soon.

3 spd converted Westfield boys bike is badged WINGS MARATHON GOODYEAR. Unfortunately it sustained a side impact with some resulting fork damage, and also bent the rear rim. Trying to figure out if there is frame damage or not. It has some nice equipment.

My two favorite things were found last in an old falling down garage that the Seller let us enter at our own risk!! Scored this really great but crusty PARKER brand NO 94 streamline vice & old bodyworking dolly!

































































Certainly this neat vice has to come from the 1930's. It is marked under the base as well not pictured. A quick lookup https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Parker_Company Another New England based manufacturer located in Meriden CT!

Here's the drive in and sketchy garage!


----------



## tjkajecj (Mar 3, 2019)

Got a Persons 331 reflector, a bunch of New Departure stuff, probably enough transfer springs to last numerous lifetimes (boxes are very cool) and finally... a well traveled and currently very cold 1942 Elgin.


----------



## Cheezer (Mar 3, 2019)

Got a Heavy Duty and a Murray All Pro Firecat chopper at a local auction last week






And this cool Colson tri cycle couple days ago





Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 3, 2019)

tjkajecj said:


> Got a Persons 331 reflector, a bunch of New Departure stuff, probably enough transfer springs to last numerous lifetimes (boxes are very cool) and finally... a well traveled and currently very cold 1942 Elgin.
> 
> View attachment 958365
> 
> ...



Might be cold, but glad the Elgin found a good new home!!


----------



## poolmike (Mar 3, 2019)

Might go back for these 2 Robin Hood 3 speeds. His/hers $50/pair


----------



## nobrakes9 (Jan 1, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Got this bicycle in that I showed a teaser of last week-
> Ca. 1900 or so Hummingbird from Fred Mabbett (Bettys & Mabbett) in Rochester.
> 
> Trying to figure out if the frame is nickel beneath the black over paint but I’m very into the bike.
> ...



Do you still have this bike? I have one too. It’s a little different. Were you able to find any info on it? Is it nickel? Value? Sorry for so many questions.


----------

